# Rig Trip



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I needsomeanglers for some Tuna/Sword fishing at the rigs . We are leavingSat night coming backSun, Weather looks great! 1-2 out of the west.My boat is a 2005 30ft Prosport and is ready to fish call me 291-3414 Mark Newman</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I wish I could make it Mark. I really wish...


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Another awesome opportunity folks! Wish I could take you up on it. Read Stressless's report from his rig trip.


----------



## obrien (Dec 13, 2007)

Let's go fishermen,we had a great trip last trip out, check the bluewater reports aboard zoomin-neuman!!! We are planning to leave later this afternoon, but need to find a few more who enjoy tight lines!! Call or PM Mark. I'm ready to gear up!!!


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

just saw this, what time are you leaving?


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Mark, you're killing me man!! I'm in Atlanta and I can't believe I'm not going. Hope the trip works out for you and the crew. Call me when you get back.

Jeff


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

Man it kills me to see stuff like this during one of the only times I don't have the time or money. 

I daydream every day about catching my first Hoo, sword, YFT or decent size blackfin for that matter, best of luck on the trip, hope y'all tear em up 

:toast


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

what time are you leaving and how much fundage do I need.I would love to go

thanks 

Ryan


----------

